# Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??



## daviboy (6. Februar 2011)

Hey wollt dieses Jahr nicht mehr am stehenden gewässer angeln ! Weiss jemand wo gute stellen sind?? oder ob viel karpen gefangen werden??

gruss david


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Hi,
da wo Warmwassereinläufe sind , die Maas wenig Strömung aufweist oder eine Siloverladestation steht.
In den Siloverladestationen wird Futter auf Schiffe verladen , da fällt das ein oder andere Maiskorn ins Wasser 
Vor Hafeneinfahrten sind auch Top Stellen.
Reichlich anfüttern ist Pflicht an der Maas , es gibt da ne Menge großer Brassen die immer als erstes am Futterplatz sind.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## inka99 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*



daviboy schrieb:


> ....oder ob viel karpen gefangen werden??
> 
> gruss david



In letzter Zeit immer weniger Karpfen.
Mehr Brasse und Rotaugen.
|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Ich hab schon viele dicke fette Karpfen schwimmen sehen  Gibt doch nette Stellen...

*und weg*


----------



## Red Twister (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Servus!
Wo an der Maas willst denn angeln?

Wir waren in Belgien und sind dann aber schnell wieder abgefahren, denn man darf nicht einmal ein Dome, Schirmzelt etc. aufbauen.

Wenn jemand stellen an der Maas kennt wo man das darf, dann gebt mir bescheid, denn ich will da noch einmal hin!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## theundertaker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Am Sonntag wirds wohl den zweiten Angeltag des Jahres geben...hoffentlich wieder mit nem schönen Hecht... War letztes We jemand bei dem krassen Wind erfolgreich?


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wo an der Maas willst denn angeln?
> 
> Wir waren in Belgien und sind dann aber schnell wieder abgefahren, denn man darf nicht einmal ein Dome, Schirmzelt etc. aufbauen.
> ...



Hallo Stefan ,
das darfst du nirgens an der Maas in NL und die Strafen sind da auch empfindlich hoch.
Brollys ohne Boden sind zugelassen.
Wenn du hier etwas runterscrollst dann kannst du das nachlesen 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Hier in NL gibt es aber viel Vereinsgewässer an denen man auch Bivvys aufstellen darf und auch Nachtangeln gestattet.
Gruß Udo
Ps. was treibt dich aus der Oberpfalz nach Belgien ?


----------



## jannek1809 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Habe in Holland nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!
Die Polizei ist in der Grenzregion richtig heiß, dich irgendwie 
wegzueckeln!
Uns hat man mit Brollys weggeschickt!|bla:
Bei der Diskussion mit der Polizei, wo wir freundlich geblieben sind, hat man uns gesagt das sie diese Nacht wieder kommen würden und wenn wir dann noch mit den "Tenten" dort sind kostet das 90 Öro ;-) Auf die Erklärungsversuche das Brollys doch erlaubt seien gingen sie garnicht ein.
Alleen paraplu (Schirm) is erlaubt.
Und machst du ein Nickerchen im Stuhl kostet das auch 90Öro.#q
Schlafen ist beim Angeln verboten!
Ein Freund konnte schon wegen schlafen im Stuhl zahlen.
|krach:
Mit dem Spruch:"Geht ihr Deutschen doch in Deutschland angeln"
haben sich die netten Freunde und Helfer dann auf den Weg gemacht.
Für mich ist das Nachtanglen in Holland gestorben!


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*



jannek1809 schrieb:


> Habe in Holland nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!
> 
> Uns hat man mit Brollys weggeschickt!|bla:
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Es gibt auch hier in NL Gesetzte an die man sich halten muss.
Und wenn ich angele muss ich nicht schlafen , schlafen kann ich zu Hause.
Welche Schirme erlaubt sind ist hier genau vorgegeben.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm

Deutsche Angler sind in NL sehr gerne gesehen so lange sie sich an Gesetzte halten.
Und glaub mir , hier in NL lässt es sich um einiges angenehmer leben als in Deutschland , hier geht es um einiges lockerer zu als in Deutschland. 
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Das Problem kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen...ich hatte zwar auch schon Kontrollen, wo die Polizei richtig ernst geblieben ist...aber ich hatte noch nie so richtig unfreundliche Kontrolleure...bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen...waren teilweise total locker drauf...dass man sich natürlich an die Gesetze halten sollte, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich...ist doch überall gleich...ohne Regeln macht jeder, was er will....

Ich denke mal, dass die Holländer auch gerne auf deutsche Angler verzichten können, die sich nicht benehmen können...bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen...ist lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage...

Alles in allem bleibt nur zu sagen: Wer sich Stress im Leben machen will, der soll ihn auch bekommen 


P.S.: Ich halte mich einfach an das Geschriebene in den Büchlein und schon habe ich Entspannung pur in Holland...denn wer will schon Angeln fahren und sich dann ständig umgucken, ob nicht eine Kontrolle rumläuft...das wäre mir ja wohl viel zu nervig...


@Udo: Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Würmer in der Schonzeit erlaubt sein sollen? Finde ich irgendwie blöd...vorher wars eigentlich ok...dann schnappt man sich einfach mal ne Hand voll Maden und setzt sich damit ne Runde ans Wasser...war auch mal spannend.

So jetzt bin ich ruhig ^^


----------



## Boiliewerfer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Hallo!

Gerade Grenznah haben die Polizisten und Aufseher am tag ne Menge an Kontollen 
Wo in D-land wird denn an öffentlichen Gewässern kontrolliert?Ich kenne Leute die seit 30 jahren Angeln und nie  ´besucht´worden 

Ich Angel bereits seit sehr vielen jahren in den NL und habe bisher,nach unzähligen Kontrollen,niemals eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Sicherlich gibt es evtl. Polizisten, die gerade miese laune hatten aber Grundlos Tickets schreiben die nicht 

Schlafen beim Angeln ist schlafen und kein Angeln.Ich teile deine Meinung,das ein Nickerchen beim Karpfenfischen nicht unnormal ist aber dann halt nicht an der Maas,sondern an einem der Seen mit der Erlaubniss dafür |rolleyes
Viele ´Touris aus Deutschland und anderen Ländern Angeln halt etwas anders als die Niederländer,die viel Wert auf Naturschutz legen!!
Ich selbst bin schon chillend auf meinem Stuhl als bedchair kontrolliert worden,doch es gab niemals Probleme! Alles ist aufgeräumt eine Mülltüte liegt parat und mein Platz ist clean #6

Angeln oder Camping ist ein schmaler Grat in den Niederlanden..

Wie wenig leute eine Strafe bekommen im Gegensatz zu den Kontrollierten ist verschwindend gering !! Das mal dazu 

Meist handelt es sich um Fischmitnehmer, 3. Angel im Wasser oder das Zelten.
Wenn Du also mal wie wir (Udo und ich) extrem viel an der Maas rumhängst, bemerkst du schnell das die Jungs halt recht haben. Viele kommen zum ´Angeln´ und bauen erstmal den Grill auf<<<< |bigeyes....das nervt halt. Kormorane nerven auch,hinterlassen aber keinen Müll.

Ich bin so dankbar,das die Politi in NL das so durchzieht und sage denen das auch jedesmal.Wenn du nämlich alles vernünftig machst bist du dort so gerne gesehen, das die dir sogar Spots verraten 

Würde das Nachtangeln mit bivvy und brolly in vollem Umfang gestattet,möchte ich nicht wissen,wieviele Tente dann an der Maas parken ...eine vermüllung und offenes Feuer wäre dann Standard.
Also viel Erfolg beim nächsten mal,  ...ein Maasangler #h


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Udo: Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Würmer in der Schonzeit erlaubt sein sollen?
> ^^



Hi Thomas ,
nein Würmer sind (noch) nicht erlaubt , aber da gibt es wohl bald eine Änderung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Red Twister (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

@ Udo561

Servus!
Also was mich aus der Opf. nach Holland treibt?
Mich treibt es viele Male im Jahr in die verschiedensten Regionen zum Angeln.
Ich nutze jeden Urlaub und Abfeiern meiner Überstunden um neue Gewässer kennen zu lernen.
Und als Karpfenangler (mit einigen Ausnahmen je nach Jahreszeit) bin ich nun einmal darauf angewiesen mein Dome oder Brolly aufzustellen und auch zum gelegentlichen Schlafen zu nutzen.
Eine Woche oder auch mal länger am Wasser, da bleibt schlafen nicht aus!

Dein gesetzter Link ist ja mal eine Menge Text!
Was mich brennend interessieren würde wäre, ob du Infos zu Gewässern hast (auch gerne Private) wo man als Karpfenangler einen Ansitz machen darf!?
Wenn ja, dann kannst es ja posten oder mir eine pN schicken.
Wollte ende August einen erneuten Versuch in dieser Region starten.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfen an der maas und kanälen??*

Hi Stefan ,
ich schicke dir eine PN.
Gruß Udo


----------

